# Something in Common Game



## cwwozniak

Figure out what the three physical items in the list have in common. Name another item that has that same thing in common as the other three and state what that common trait is. For example, here are three items:

*fire truck, cherry, blood*

One possible answer could be:
*
tomato - They can all be found in the color red*

You then come up with your own list of items that have something in common and list three of them as the next entry.

The Rules: The things and their common trait should be something that most people, without any special knowledge should figure out. No listing of things you received one Christmas, objects in a particular Harry Potter book, things you see on your drive to work, etc. The common trait does not have to match the common trait used by the person creating the entry.*
*
I'll start off with ...

piano, marionette, tennis racket


----------



## 2twenty2

string

DVD, thumb drive, floppy


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi 2twenty2. You almost got the hang of it. A piano, marionette, and tennis racket all have strings. You needed to come up with something else that uses or has strings, along the line of ...

piano, marionette, tennis racket, banjo
They all have strings

Going with your entry ...

DVD, thumb drive, floppy, punch cards
Computer data storage methods

snail, molasses, turtle


----------



## HOBOcs

I'll bite Chuck.....

snail, molasses, turtle, sloths
Slow moving creatures

Lone Ranger, Riddler, Racoons


----------



## Gr3iz

Lone Ranger, Riddler, Racoons, Robin Hood
All start with "R"

Mustang, Cougar, Rabbit


----------



## HOBOcs

Mustang, Cougar, Rabbit, Impala
Cars with animal names

Swimming Pool, bucket, bath tub

(FYI... Mark, I was going for people/animals that wear a mask... but you found another common thread)


----------



## cwwozniak

Swimming Pool, bucket, bath tub, ice tray
Things you fill with water

Cottage, American, Swiss 

Hi, Jim and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Cottage, American, Swiss, Cheddar
Types of cheese

Motel, Bed & Breakfast, Home

Mornin' Chuck! Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Motel, Bed & Breakfast, Home, Jail 
Places where you can sleep at night. 

Talladega, AL; Daytona Beach, FL; Sonoma, CA

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Talladega, AL; Daytona Beach, FL; Sonoma, CA; Watkins Glen, NY
Locations of NASCAR race tracks

Psilocybin, Peyote, Hashish

High Chuck! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Psilocybin, Peyote, Hashish, LSD
Halluci ... Hulucinigenie ... Hellolucy ... Stuff that can mess with you mind.

Matterhorn, Zipper, Fireball


----------



## Gr3iz

I was actually going for organic hallucinogens, but acid works, too ...

Matterhorn, Zipper, Fireball, Ferris wheel
Amusement park rides

Main, Second, Maple


----------



## cwwozniak

Main, Second, Maple, Lake
Street names

Brogue, Jogger, Deck

Speaking of Peyote, remind me to tell you the story about the captured US Cavalry scout some time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Brogue, Jogger, Deck, Loafer
Shoe types

ash, pine, maple


----------



## cwwozniak

ash, pine, maple, walnut
Types of trees or wood

asphalt, concrete, dirt


----------



## Gr3iz

asphalt, concrete, dirt, gravel
Types of road surface

Dell, Lenovo, Toshiba


----------



## cwwozniak

Dell, Lenovo, Toshiba, Acer
Computer brands

credit, business, library


----------



## Gr3iz

credit, business, library, birthday
Cards.

mother, sister, niece


----------



## cwwozniak

mother, sister, niece, aunt
Female relatives

Stop, Yield, One Way


----------



## Gr3iz

Stop, Yield, One Way, Exit
Road signs

Lawn, Leaves, Kermit


----------



## cwwozniak

Lawn, Leaves, Kermit, Limes
Things that are green

walnut, egg, lobster


----------



## Gr3iz

walnut, egg, lobster, potato
Salads

wolf, crab, jumping


----------



## cwwozniak

I was going foods in shells, but your's works too.

wolf, crab, jumping, barn
North American spiders

soda, rye, raisin


----------



## Gr3iz

soda, rye, raisin, whole wheat
Breads

legal, lined, construction


----------



## cwwozniak

legal, lined, construction, butcher
Types of paper

Bent, Bermuda, Centipede,


----------



## Gr3iz

Bent, Bermuda, Centipede, Kentucky Blue
Types of grass

civil, electrical, railroad


----------



## cwwozniak

civil, electrical, railroad, sanitation
Engineers

Astro, Clifford, Santa's Little Helper


----------



## Gr3iz

Astro, Clifford, Santa's Little Helper, Scooby-Doo
Cartoon dogs

hex, square, Torx


----------



## cwwozniak

hex, square, Torx, Phillips 
Screw heads

push, safety, hat


----------



## Gr3iz

push, safety, hat, hair
Pins

Bert, Ernie, Mr. Gower


----------



## cwwozniak

Bert, Ernie, Mr. Gower, Zuzu
Characters in "It's a Wonderful Life"

period, dash, colon


----------



## Gr3iz

period, dash, colon, ellipsis 
Sentence punctuation marks

brown, black, Kodiak


----------



## cwwozniak

brown, black, Kodiak, grizzly
Bears

9B, HB, 2H


----------



## Gr3iz

9B, HB, 2H, 2B
Grades of pencil graphite

Buckeyes, Hawkeyes, Boilermakers


----------



## cwwozniak

Buckeyes, Hawkeyes, Boilermakers, Wildcats
Big 10 college football teams

Manzano, Pequin, Ghost


----------



## Gr3iz

Manzano, Pequin, Ghost, Habanero
Hot peppers

Orioles, Marlins, Cardinals


----------



## cwwozniak

Orioles, Marlins, Cardinals, Cubs
Professional baseball teams

safety, bowling, hat


----------



## Gr3iz

safety, bowling, hat, Bobby
Types of pins

butter, syrup, apple butter


----------



## cwwozniak

butter, syrup, apple butter, whipped cream
Things people put on pancakes

Morse, Municipal, Machine
(Answer is not words that start with M)


----------



## Gr3iz

Morse, Municipal, Machine, Moral
Codes that begin with the letter "m" ...

pilot. CDL, dog


----------



## cwwozniak

pilot. CDL, dog, poetic
Kinds of licenses

white wine, rice, malt,


----------



## Gr3iz

white wine, rice, malt, apple cider
Types of vinegar

thumb, reef, sheep shank,


----------



## cwwozniak

thumb, reef, sheep shank, larkshead
Kinds of knots

lever, inclined plane, pulley


----------



## Gr3iz

lever, inclined plane, pulley, wedge
Basic, simple machines

acorn, peach pit, burr


----------



## cwwozniak

acorn, peach pit, burr, pod
seed cases

Piccolo, Demi, Sovereign


----------



## Gr3iz

Piccolo, Demi, Sovereign, Magnum
Wine bottle sizes

box, spotted, painted


----------



## cwwozniak

box, spotted, painted, snapping
kinds of turtles

casing, box, roofing


----------



## Gr3iz

casing, box, roofing, galvanized
Nail types

Holly, Sally, Dotty


----------



## RT

Holly, Sally, Dotty, Randall
Names with double letters 

open, closed, short


----------



## Gr3iz

open, closed, short, racing
circuits

buck, bull, drake


----------



## cwwozniak

buck, bull, drake, rooster
adult male animals

hearts, bridge, war

Hiya, Mark and RT!


----------



## Gr3iz

hearts, bridge, war, pinochle
card games

alpha, delta, sigma

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

alpha, delta, sigma. gamma
letters in the Greek alphabet

monarch, viceroy, cabbage

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

monarch, viceroy, cabbage, swallowtail
butterflies

Andersons, Bunkers, Jeffersons


----------



## cwwozniak

Andersons, Bunkers, Jeffersons, Petries
TV Families

Gregorian, Chinese, Julian

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Gregorian, Chinese, Julian, Hebrew
types of calendars

Baby Boomers, X, Y

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Baby Boomers, X, Y, Z
Current generations

picnic, water, multiplication


----------



## Gr3iz

picnic, water, multiplication, kitchen
tables

snare, bass, kettle


----------



## cwwozniak

snare, bass, kettle, tom-tom
drums

lutz, axel, flip


----------



## HOBOcs

lutz, axel, flip, salchow
Skating jumps

Bermuda, bent, poa


----------



## cwwozniak

Bermuda, bent, poa, centipede
grasses

shopping, punching, sand

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

shopping, punching, sand, trash
bags

grandfather, cuckoo, wall


----------



## cwwozniak

grandfather, cuckoo, wall, alarm
clocks


Manhattan, Shrimp, Fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

Manhattan, Shrimp, Fruit, Bloody Mary
cocktails

The Stars and Stripes; The Star-Spangled Banner; The Red, White, and Blue


----------



## cwwozniak

The Stars and Stripes; The Star-Spangled Banner; The Red, White, and Blue; Old Glory
Names for the flag of the United States of America

shank, tongue, vamp


----------



## Gr3iz

shank, tongue, vamp, sole
shoe parts

giggle, chuckle, belly


----------



## cwwozniak

giggle, chuckle, belly, snicker
types of laughter

handlebar, toothbrush, horseshoe


----------



## Gr3iz

handlebar, toothbrush, horseshoe, pyramid
types of mustaches 

cardinal, whole, imaginary


----------



## cwwozniak

cardinal, whole, imaginary, rational
kinds of numbers

acute, straight, right


----------



## Gr3iz

acute, straight, right, obtuse
angles

foot, hand, kick


----------



## cwwozniak

foot, hand, kick, testi (on second thought) base
balls

piston, engagement, bathtub


----------



## Gr3iz

piston, engagement, bathtub, circus
rings

briar, tail, corncob


----------



## cwwozniak

briar, tail, corncob, peace
pipes

navy, green, wax


----------



## Gr3iz

navy, green, wax, baked
beans

radar, ewe, racecar


----------



## cwwozniak

radar, ewe, racecar, level
palindromes (Took me 4 days and three cups of coffee this morning to figure this out)

Low, Park, Drive


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!

Low, Park, Drive, Reverse
gear positions in an automatic transmission (though mine has Manual instead of Low)

Broadcom, Marvell, Intel


----------



## cwwozniak

Broadcom, Marvell, Intel, Samsung
semiconductor manufacturers

grapefruit, soup, sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

grapefruit, soup, sugar, table
spoons

cheese, graham, oyster

G'night Chuck! I'm tired ... <yawn>


----------



## RT

cheese, graham, oyster, saltine
Types of delicious crackers

cruise, star, battle


----------



## cwwozniak

cruise, star, battle, clipper
Types of ships

magnet, barbed, baling 

Good morning, RT!


----------



## RT

magnet, barbed, baling, hangers
Wire types?
Not clear on the magnet type, but have been cut by both barbed and bailing in my youth, magnet type sounds much safer Chuck ;D Have hung clothing on the ol' hanger...

Perhaps a bit "out there" but riddle me this:

parrot, cheese, Spanish Inquisition


----------



## cwwozniak

parrot, cheese, Spanish Inquisition, Spam
Monty Python skit themes

folding, rocking, barber

You are correct on the wire types. Magnet wire is electrical wire that uses varnish as the insulator rather plastic. It's used to wind transformers, electric motor coils, etc.


----------



## Gr3iz

folding, rocking, barber, big comfy
chairs 

halogen, LED, CFL


----------



## HOBOcs

halogen, LED, CFL, incandescent
type of light bulbs

Steamboat Willy, Felix the Cat, Popeye the Sailor


----------



## Gr3iz

Steamboat Willy, Felix the Cat, Popeye the Sailor, Cecil the Seasick Sea Serpent
Olde tyme B&W cartoons (back when they were good!)

Rocky, Superman, Star Wars


----------



## cwwozniak

Rocky, Superman, Star Wars, Star Trek: The Motion Picture
Motion pictures from the 1970s (that were better than their sequels )

Quasar, Zenith, Magnavox,


----------



## Gr3iz

Quasar, Zenith, Magnavox, RCA
TV manufacturers

anvil, acorn, alone


----------



## RT

anvil, acorn, alone, again
(That is if my pet aardvark guessed correctly,) it's two syllable words that begin with "a" ... or I'm way off...

in, out of, market


----------



## HOBOcs

in, out of, market, yard
relating to "Stock"

Prop, Wing, Fly Half


----------



## cwwozniak

Prop, Wing, Fly Half, Hooker
rugby player positions

latex, oil, primer


----------



## RT

latex, oil, primer, enamel
are types of paint products.

split, flat, dish


----------



## cwwozniak

split, flat, dish, windshield
kinds of washers

musical, truck, bathroom

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Gr3iz

musical, truck, bathroom, Florida
keys

rubber, time, tramp


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> musical, truck, bathroom, Florida
> keys


I was thinking of scales, but keys works, too.

rubber, time, tramp, postage
stamps

reading, shot, beer


----------



## Gr3iz

I had to think long and hard about that one. I was sitting in O'Charley's enjoying my prime rib when keys hit me! ;-)

reading, shot, beer, wine
glasses

boob, vacuum, test


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> I had to think long and hard about that one. I was sitting in O'Charley's enjoying my prime rib when keys hit me! ;-)
> 
> reading, shot, beer, wine
> glasses


Ok Mark, the prime rib thing ... makes me wish I was sitting at your table!
With all those glasses too! 
(Chuck will pick up the tab, right?  )

boob, vacuum, test, inner
Tubes

Hammond, pipe, reed


----------



## cwwozniak

Hammond, pipe, reed, heart
organs

declarative, interrogative, thirty days

I ain't payin' fur anything unless I'm invited to join yous guys.


----------



## Gr3iz

declarative, interrogative, thirty days, short
sentences

pot-bellied, gas, pellet

Of course you're invited! The more, the merrier!


----------



## cwwozniak

pot-bellied, gas, pellet, electric
stoves

olive, motor, lamp

Then count me in!


----------



## Gr3iz

olive, motor, lamp, baby
oils

I, C, M


----------



## RT

olive, motor, lamp, mineral
Oils.
(whoops, Mark beat me to it)

Now Chuck, I thought it was a given you'd be there already, reserving the best table in the house, waiting for us to show up...
fashionably late of course 
And we can split the check, for I'd just look at Marks plate and ask "Can I see that when your done with it?"
(might be slim pickin's though )

I, C, M.... X?
Guessing Roman numerals.
But ICBM come to mind.

open, house, revolving


----------



## Gr3iz

Randy, even the dogs give me funny looks when they get my bones. There's not a speck of meat left on them! My plate is usually cleaner when I'm done than before the chef put the food on it! ;-)

open, house, revolving, doggie
doors

box, electric, kiddie


----------



## cwwozniak

box, electric, kiddie, convertible
kinds of cars

phonograph, pine, sewing


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> open, house, revolving, doggie
> doors


Well, I was thinking types of credit accounts, but doors work too!

And I knew you'd have a clean plate, just don't lick it clean in public...guy at work during lunch did that as a joke, but it became his job to do it every time, so we all had a burden to bear there after It was funny at first, but quickly became [insert your descriptive word here]

phonograph, pine, sewing, 25 gauge
Needles.

And 'Needles' to say I was shocked when the The Boy drove me to the pharmacy for my meds, then casually ordered a pack of needles... only then remembering he has low testosterone, treated by injection _>phew< 
_
ionic, covalent, James


----------



## cwwozniak

ionic, covalent, James, bail
Bonds

horseshoe, electro, permanent


----------



## Gr3iz

horseshoe, electro, permanent, neodymium
magnets



RT said:


> And I knew you'd have a clean plate, just don't lick it clean in public...


That's what dinner rolls are for! ;-)

Empire, Gala, Liberty


----------



## cwwozniak

Empire, Gala, Liberty, Fuji
apples

carpenter, fire, sugar

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

carpenter, fire, sugar, pharaoh
ants

garden, utility, wood

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

garden, utility, wood, she
sheds

rat tail, square, mill


----------



## HOBOcs

rat tail, square, mill, flat
types of files

hot dogs, nachos, cracker jacks


----------



## cwwozniak

hot dogs, nachos, cracker jacks, peanuts
Foods you can purchase at a baseball game

railroad, neck, cable,


----------



## Gr3iz

railroad, neck, cable, bow
ties

oak, ash, hickory


----------



## RT

oak, ash, hickory, maple
hardwood trees which can be used for fine furniture
Or fine fuel for the BBQ fire pit


foam, feather, silk

And hello there Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

foam, feather, silk, microbead
types of pillows

citric, sulfuric, nitric


----------



## cwwozniak

citric, sulfuric, nitric, carbonic
acids

upright, player, grand

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

upright, player, grand, spinet 
pianos

hey, hello, hi

How goes it, pal?


----------



## HOBOcs

hey, hello, hi, greetings
things you say when you meet a friend!

good bye, so long, arrivederci


----------



## Gr3iz

good bye, so long, arrivederci, see ya
sayings at a friendly departure

pre-, high, state


----------



## cwwozniak

pre-, high, state, private
schools

polo, tee, camp

I'm hangin' in there, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

polo, tee, camp, dress
shirts

Easter, Long, James Bond


----------



## cwwozniak

Easter, Long, James Bond, Staten
Islands

Ann, Henry, Cod


----------



## Gr3iz

Ann, Henry, Cod, Horn

fountain, state, pig


----------



## cwwozniak

fountain, state, pig, submarine
types of pens

paper, hair, video 

Mark, please don't forget to include the common element in your answers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooppss!! capes

paper, hair, video, first
cuts

Lincoln, Hamilton, Benjamin


----------



## cwwozniak

Lincoln, Hamilton, Benjamin, Grant
US statesmen appearing on US paper currency 

mosquito, sound, over


----------



## Gr3iz

mosquito, sound, over, spider
bites

Spider, Yukon, Wasp


----------



## cwwozniak

Spider, Yukon, Wasp, Free Cell
Versions of solitaire card game 

guitar, tooth, ice


----------



## RT

guitar, tooth, ice, garden
Picks...have owned a plethora of each, some used much more than the other 

farmer's, quicky, mega

Hi Chuck, Mark and Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

farmer's, quicky, mega, super
markets

rectal, oral, meat

Hey Randy!


----------



## cwwozniak

rectal, oral, meat, outdoor
thermometers

square, ballroom, tap

Hi, Randy!


----------



## Couriant

cwwozniak said:


> I was going foods in shells, but your's works too....


I was going for food allergies


----------



## Couriant

cwwozniak said:


> rectal, oral, meat, outdoor
> thermometers
> 
> square, ballroom, tap
> 
> Hi, Randy!


Dances

Tennant, Smith, Capaldi, Whittaker


----------



## RT

Tennant, Smith, Capaldi, Whittaker

Who...
The Doctors with that cool Tardis thingy that's bigger on the inside 

opera, comedy, movie

Howdy James!


----------



## Couriant

RT said:


> Tennant, Smith, Capaldi, Whittaker
> 
> Who...
> The Doctors with that cool Tardis thingy


Actors that played The Doctor... yes 

OptiPlex, Precision, Latitude


----------



## RT

OptiPlex, Precision, Latitude
Dude, you're gettin' a Dell 

But post #133 here remains unaddressed...

"opera, comedy, movie"


----------



## Couriant

RT said:


> OptiPlex, Precision, Latitude
> Dude, you're gettin' a Dell
> 
> But post #133 here remains unaddressed...
> 
> "opera, comedy, movie"


hm... me thinks you forgot... 

House?


----------



## RT

House?
Pretty darn close to my thought of theaters 

And now I did forget what I was going to post,
but somehow this game will be continued


----------



## cwwozniak

I am so cornfused. As far as I can tell, RT and Couriant answered each other's entries. Will one of you please come up with a new one? 

A new entry consists of a list of exactly THREE items that share some common trait. A correct answer consists of giving the common trait and adding a fourth item that has that same trait. The person who answers then supplies a new list of three items.

For an entry of ...

OptiPlex, Precision, Latitude

... a possible answer would be ...

OptiPlex, Precision, Latitude, Inspiron
Dell Computer models


----------



## Couriant

Sory CWW, that was my fault

Cumberbatch, Downey Jr, Lee Miller, Farrell


----------



## Gr3iz

That's four. As Chuck said, list 3 items and the next player provides the fourth, and the commonality.


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> That's four. As Chuck said, list 3 items and the next player provides the fourth, and the commonality.


My bad, I missed that part.. but still, you can add one more and the commonality


----------



## cwwozniak

Couriant said:


> ... but still, you can add one more and the commonality


Not always. Given an entry of four words, *clubs*, *diamonds*, *spades*, *hearts*, one would be in a pickle to find a fifth. I think three is a nice number because a player could give two words that may have one obvious commonality and then make the third word be part of a less common commonality.


----------



## RT

Sometime these games are all about timing, and the way we get our posts and the replies on our screens/displays.
You be fast, I be slow.
Can be frustrating....

cut, slice, burn


----------



## Gr3iz

cut, slice, burn, break
bodily injuries

dump, fire, tow


----------



## HOBOcs

dump, fire, tow, milk
trucks

foot, medicine, beach

keeping it simple.... i guess i missed all the commotion
Hi all


----------



## Gr3iz

foot, medicine, beach, basket
balls

3, 11, 37


----------



## cwwozniak

3, 11, 37, 131
prime numbers

wooden, plastic, Julius Caesar


----------



## Gr3iz

wooden, plastic, Julius Caesar, president
rulers

aspirin, NSAID, Aleve


----------



## cwwozniak

aspirin, NSAID, Aleve, ibuprofen
anti-inflammatory drugs

mitered, soldered, marijuana cigarette


----------



## Gr3iz

mitered, soldered, marijuana cigarette, sleazy
joints

derby, top, wool


----------



## cwwozniak

derby, top, wool, hard
hats

bob, beehive, shag


----------



## Gr3iz

bob, beehive, shag, crew cut
haircuts

Hazel, Rhoda, Alice


----------



## cwwozniak

Hazel, Rhoda, Alice, Maude
TV sitcoms named for the female lead character.

criminal, vinyl, permanent


----------



## Couriant

cwwozniak said:


> Hazel, Rhoda, Alice, Maude
> TV sitcoms named for the female lead character.
> 
> criminal, vinyl, permanent


criminal, vinyl, permanent, *school*
*Records?
*
Squall, Cloud, Tidus


----------



## cwwozniak

Squall, Cloud, Tidus, Zidane
Final Fantasy characters

row, pedal, show


----------



## Gr3iz

row, pedal, show, motor
boats

flat, lock, dish

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

flat, lock, dish, split
washers

Zorro, Lone Ranger, surgeon

Hey Mark!

James was correct with "records."


----------



## Gr3iz

Zorro, Lone Ranger, surgeon, Batman
masked men

Pb, Au, K


----------



## cwwozniak

Pb, Au, K, Na
symbols for chemical elements

candy, oral, meat


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Pb, Au, K, Na
> symbols for chemical elements


More to the point, and you actually hit one I was hoping for, elements whose symbols did not contain any letters used in the common name of the element.

candy, oral, meat, rectal
thermometers

gamma, manta, ultraviolet


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> More to the point, and you actually hit one I was hoping for, elements whose *symbols did not contain any letters used in the common name of the element.*
> 
> candy, oral, meat, rectal
> thermometers
> 
> gamma, manta, ultraviolet


Very specific there... haha

gamma, manta, ultraviolet, *infrared -- types of waves*

Ceres, Vesta, Bennu


----------



## Gr3iz

Ceres, Vesta, Bennu, Pallas
asteroids

scarlet, carmine, crimson


----------



## RT

scarlet, carmine, crimson, ultra maroon (as Bugs Bunny would say)
shades of red

raw, skim, butter


----------



## Gr3iz

raw, skim, butter, whole
milk

Vermont, Connecticut, Maine


----------



## HOBOcs

Vermont, Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts
New England States

Ontario, Michigan, Erie


----------



## Gr3iz

Ontario, Michigan, Erie, Superior
Great Lakes

Benji, Beethoven, Hooch


----------



## cwwozniak

Benji, Beethoven, Hooch, Old Yeller
Famous dogs in movies

Eleanor, Christine, Bumblebee


----------



## Gr3iz

Eleanor, Christine, Bumblebee, Herby
movie cars

Pontiac, Mercury, Saab


----------



## cwwozniak

Pontiac, Mercury, Saab, Rambler
defunct automobile brands

cutting, score, skate


----------



## Gr3iz

cutting, score, skate, bill
boards

ski, magnetic, ten-foot


----------



## cwwozniak

ski, magnetic, ten-foot, fishing
poles

cement, stand, ginger ale


----------



## Gr3iz

cement, stand, ginger ale, electric
mixers

stew, stroganov, brisket


----------



## cwwozniak

stew, stroganov, brisket, sandwich
ways to prepare/serve beef

steak, butter, pocket


----------



## Gr3iz

steak, butter, pocket, Swiss Army
knives

Bose, JBL, Advent


----------



## cwwozniak

Bose, JBL, Advent, Altec Lansing
audio speaker brands

chop, hockey, drum


----------



## Gr3iz

chop, hockey, drum, match
sticks

corn, rice, oats


----------



## JustJudy

corn, rice, oats, barley
cereal grains

peach, plum, apricot


----------



## HOBOcs

peach, plum, apricot, cherry 
Fruits with pits

Jersey, Angus, Hereford

Hey JJ!!!


----------



## cwwozniak

Jersey, Angus, Hereford, Holstein
Beef cattle breeds

nipple, elbow, union


----------



## Gr3iz

nipple, elbow, union, tee
pipe fittings

Middle Earth, Narnia, Pern

Hiya Judy! Long time, no see! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Middle Earth, Narnia, Pern, Oz
Fantasy worlds. I was considering using "Donald Trump's presidency" as #4 

Charlie, Romeo, Tango


----------



## Gr3iz

Charlie, Romeo, Tango, Oscar
Men's names in military phonetic alphabet

Mercury, Gemini, Orion


----------



## cwwozniak

Mercury, Gemini, Orion, Apollo
NASA manned spacecraft missions

dive, sand, breaker


----------



## HOBOcs

dive, sand, breaker, salad
words associated with "Bar"

jigger, spoon, brassie


----------



## cwwozniak

jigger, spoon, brassie, mashie
early golf clubs

traffic, nose, waffle


----------



## Couriant

traffic, nose, waffle, *pine* - Types of cones

56K, T1, Cable


----------



## cwwozniak

56K, T1, Cable, ISDN
Ways to connect to a wide area network/Internet

school, time, plant hardiness

Greetings, James!


----------



## RT

school, time, plant hardiness, Twilight
..if you are referring to zones... 

school's, time, you're


----------



## cwwozniak

RT said:


> school, time, plant hardiness, Twilight
> ..if you are referring to zones...


You are correct!

school's, time, you're, spin
different kinds of *out*s

Larry, Curly, Moe


----------



## cwwozniak

use parts of an umbrella


----------



## RT

Now I'm confused, Chuck!
Post #189 makes perfect sense, but

Post # 190 = ?
Something you/we missed along the line, perhaps a reply posted but then deleted :shrug:

But to carry on with Larry, Curly, Moe, Shemp
my favorite Stooges 


shaken. stirred, dry


----------



## cwwozniak

Whoops. That was supposed to be a reminder to me for my next entry and not actually get posted as-is. The forums keep a draft copy reply of things you write but don't click the Post Reply button. I had thought I did not click the button. So much for using parts of an umbrella as an entry.

shaken. stirred, dry, dirty
martinis

mouse, launch, brake


----------



## Gr3iz

mouse, launch, brake, my
pads

note, record, library


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> mouse, launch, brake, my
> pads
> 
> note, record, library, *cook*
> 
> *Types of books*


Canon, Ricoh, Konica


----------



## cwwozniak

Canon, Ricoh, Konica, Pentax
35mm camera brands

drag, hair, safety


----------



## Couriant

cwwozniak said:


> Canon, Ricoh, Konica, Pentax
> 35mm camera brands


Ricoh and Konica does cameras? I was going for photocopiers/printers


----------



## cwwozniak

Couriant said:


> Ricoh and Konica does cameras? I was going for photocopiers/printers


Yes, they did/do make 35 mm cameras.
https://www.ebay.com/b/Ricoh-35mm-Film-Cameras/15230/bn_1885711
https://www.ebay.com/b/Konica-Minolta-Vintage-35mm-Cameras/98923/bn_158479



cwwozniak said:


> The common trait does not have to match the common trait used by the person creating the entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> drag, hair, safety


 butterfly
nets

Pigpen, Lucy, Woodstock


----------



## cwwozniak

Pigpen, Lucy, Woodstock, Linus
Peanuts comic strip characters

Celebrate, One, Liar


----------



## Gr3iz

Celebrate, One, Liar, Shambala
Three Dog Night single word song titles

gray fox, coyote, bobcat


----------



## cwwozniak

gray fox, coyote, bobcat, cougar
North American carnivorous animals

bucket, window, reserved


----------



## Gr3iz

bucket, window, reserved, hot
seats

movie, concert,parking


----------



## cwwozniak

movie, concert, parking, airline
tickets

Hawaiian, paper, sucker


----------



## Gr3iz

Hawaiian, paper, sucker, spiked
punches

Wednesday, Thursday, Friday


----------



## cwwozniak

Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Tuesday
Calendar weekdays

turkey, pork chop, pillow

Good morning, Mark. Did you enter the first three words of your last answer before your first morning cup of coffee?


----------



## Gr3iz

OOOppps!!

Actually, I was going for days of the week named for gods, but yours fit anyway. I believe all but Sunday and Monday were.

All I'm coming up with, at the moment, for your words is hill, but I don't think that's right. I'll have to ponder on this one, if someone else doesn't figure it out first ...


----------



## cwwozniak

Yes, you will need to ponder some more, Mark.

I never would have guessed that those days were named after gods (or goddesses).


----------



## cwwozniak

Maybe I'll add one or two other items to my last list tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey, pork chop, pillow, neck
bones

Red, Black, Baltic


----------



## cwwozniak

I was gonna give you a wrong answer buzzer, but then I found bone-shaped pillows on Amazon. I'll give it to ya. Fwiw, I was going with things that can be stuffed.

Red, Black, Baltic, Mediterranean
seas

Himalayan, Kosher, sea


----------



## Couriant

cwwozniak said:


> Yes, they did/do make 35 mm cameras.
> https://www.ebay.com/b/Ricoh-35mm-Film-Cameras/15230/bn_1885711
> https://www.ebay.com/b/Konica-Minolta-Vintage-35mm-Cameras/98923/bn_158479


Good to know  learned something today



cwwozniak said:


> Himalayan, Kosher, sea


 -- *table; types of salts*
Mojhave, Lion, Yosemite


----------



## Gr3iz

Mojhave, Lion, Yosemite, Catalina
Mac OSs

Mr. Dithers, Thurston, Mr. Magoo


----------



## cwwozniak

Mr. Dithers, Thurston, Mr. Magoo, Mike O'Toole
Jim Backus voice and acting characters

Antelope, Grand, Bryce


----------



## Gr3iz

Antelope, Grand, Bryce, Echo
U. S. canyons

SASI, ST-412, SAS


----------



## cwwozniak

SASI, ST-412, SAS, SCSI
hard drive interfaces

bayonet, candelabra, wedge


----------



## Gr3iz

bayonet, candelabra, wedge, bi-pin
lamp bases

Blue, cream, Swiss


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> bayonet, candelabra, wedge, bi-pin
> lamp bases
> 
> Blue, cream, Swiss


*Cheddar - types of cheese
*
Mansell, Couthard, Hamilton.


----------



## cwwozniak

Mansell, Cou*l*thard, Hamilton, Räikkönen
Formula 1 racecar drivers

Robbie, Jinx, Atom


----------



## mithilaa

Dwarf Cavendish, Grand Nain, Musa acuminata.
Species of bananas.


----------



## cwwozniak

Hello mithilla, and welcome to the game.

Please see my first post in this game that explains how it is played.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/something-in-common-game.1232476/

At this point, you would need to figure out what the following three things have in common and provide a fourth thing that shares that common trait.

Robbie, Jinx, Atom


----------



## RT

Hiya Chuck!

Robbie, Jinx, Atom, R2D2
unless I'm just guessing at name of robots in TV and films
(your avatar gave a clue )

Tonto, Kato, Robin


----------



## Gr3iz

Tonto, Kato, Robin, Samwise Gamgee
sidekicks

dairy, beef, egg


----------



## RT

dairy, beef, egg, fish
sources of protein

Scotch, duct, video


----------



## cwwozniak

Scotch, duct, video, mending
tapes

Thompson, flame, cotton candy


----------



## RT

Thompson, flame, cotton candy, Moon Drops
Varieties of grapes

Yeah, that threw me off a bit there Chuck, wasn't aware of the cotton candy type til I cheated with Google, my experience has usually been with wine ,
but did you know about Moon Drops?
I didn't know until last month - also known as Witches Fingers, saw them in the store, creepy weird looking, but sweet, seedless and tasty, a fitting Halloween "finger" food 

blood, banana, rice


----------



## cwwozniak

blood, banana, rice, hasty
puddings

DTL, RTL, TTL

I know of blood pudding from the Polish version called Kiska. I liked it a lot when I was much younger and kinda knew what it was made from, but never really thought about it. Then I helped out a family friend that owned a European sausage shop to make a big batch of it. Lost my taste for it a bit. LoL

I saw Cotton Candy grapes at a store a few years ago, and they came to mind when I was considering grape varieties as a possible game category. Never heard of Moon Drops or Witches Fingers until I researched my entry. I guess they are all hybrids coming out of The Grapery in Bakersfield, California.

https://www.eatlikenoone.com/cotton-candy-grapes-from-vine-to-your-store.htm

https://www.eatlikenoone.com/witch-finger-grapes-the-story-of-unique-grapes.htm

https://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Moon_Drop_Grapes_12688.php


----------



## Gr3iz

DTL, RTL, TTL, CMOS
logic gate circuitry ytpes

I remember well working with the old 74xx series gates (TTL) back in the day! Not sure if you're familiar with wire-wrapping, but I once used to construct large prototype logic boards (about 15"x12") for a company I worked for. One was a discrete component CPU using many 74xx series, 14 and 16-pin chips. I had to place the sockets and wire-wrap the power/ground and signals to all the pins following a huge, multipage schematic. I'm glad my eyesight was better back then! It was tedious!!

.flac, .shn, .wav


----------



## cwwozniak

.flac, .shn, .wav, .ape
Filename extensions for lossless audio files

Tomahawk, Harpoon, Patriot,

Oh yes, I've done some wire-wrapping in my younger days. I remember using Slit-n-Wrap products to speed up the process because I didn't have to cut and strip each individual wire. Knew the difference between a 7409 and a 7490 without having to look them up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tomahawk, Harpoon, Patriot, Peregrine
U.S. military missiles

Barr, RC, Fada


----------



## cwwozniak

Barr, RC, Fada, Faygo
cola soft drink brands

35W4, 12BE6, 50C5


----------



## Gr3iz

35W4, 12BE6, 50C5, 12AV6
radio tubes

Malayan krait, Inland taipan, Eastern brown


----------



## RT

Malayan krait, Inland taipan, Eastern brown, copperhead

Poisonous, dangerous snakes with fangs and venom.

Luna, Gypsy, Death's Head


----------



## cwwozniak

Luna, Gypsy, Death's Head, Atlas
species of moths

Moon, Green, Moody

Hi, Randy and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Moon, Green, Moody, Chicago
blues

wet, dry, St. Louis

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wet, dry, St. Louis, Memphis
Types of rubs for BBQ Ribs

ball, curb, wheat


----------



## Gr3iz

ball, curb, wheat, rope
chain types

post, business, greeting


----------



## cwwozniak

post, business, greeting, credit
kinds of cards

band, hack, jig


----------



## RT

band, hack, jig, see-
Think I see some saws in there 

mercury, alcohol, digital

Hiya Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

mercury, alcohol, digital, bimetallic 
thermometers 

HO, N, G

Hiya Randy! Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

HO, N, G, O
model train scales

16d, 10d, finishing


----------



## cwwozniak

16d, 10d, finishing, roofing
nails

hip, gable, flat


----------



## Gr3iz

hip, gable, flat, dormer
roof types

FBI, AMA, USA


----------



## cwwozniak

FBI, AMA, USA, NASCAR
Acronyms
Mark, were you looking for any specific type of acronym?

carpenter, grease, artist


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Mark, were you looking for any specific type of acronym?


Actually, I was, Chuck. I was going for TLSa, Three Letter Acronyms ... ;-)

carpenter, grease, artist, red
pencils

aileron, flap, rib


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> Actually, I was, Chuck. I was going for TLSa, Three Letter Acronyms ... ;-)b



FBI, AMA, USA, NSA

aileron, flap, rib, slat
parts of an airliner wing

party, dotted, clothes


----------



## Gr3iz

party, dotted, clothes, straight
lines

card, thumb, house


----------



## cwwozniak

card, thumb, house, back
words or phrases that start with "green"

sprat, foal, cub


----------



## Gr3iz

sprat, foal, cub, calf
small, young, baby animals

P, R, N


----------



## cwwozniak

P.R, N, L
Markings on an older automatic transmission shift lever

EURion Constellation, Andrew Jackson, White House


----------



## Gr3iz

EURion Constellation, Andrew Jackson, White House, serial number
things to be found on a $20 bill

wing, hex, acorn


----------



## cwwozniak

wing, hex, acorn, lock
types of hardware nuts

goose, rasp, straw


----------



## Gr3iz

goose, rasp, straw, cran
berries

flash, gas, Bud


----------



## cwwozniak

flash, gas, Bud, stop
lights

street, topographic, weather forecast


----------



## Gr3iz

street, topographic, weather forecast, star
maps

header, sill, purlin


----------



## cwwozniak

header, sill, purlin, rafter
parts of a framed roof

Doric, Ionic, Corinthian


----------



## Gr3iz

Doric, Ionic, Corinthian, newspaper
columns (I'd only heard of the first three in architecture, and can't really find anything to add to them ...)

Melissa, Angie, Lola


----------



## cwwozniak

Melissa, Angie, Lola, Valerie
One word song titles that are a woman's name

Stirling, steam, rotary,

Mark, you may have been limiting yourself to classic Greek columns. The Romans had four, Doric, Ionic, Corinthian and Tuscan.

http://www.empirerome.com/wordpress/?page_id=273


----------



## Gr3iz

Stirling, steam, rotary, diesel
engines



cwwozniak said:


> Mark, you may have been limiting yourself to classic Greek columns. The Romans had four, Doric, Ionic, Corinthian and Tuscan.


Mustard bean ... ;-)

refracting, reflecting, radio


----------



## RT

refracting, reflecting, radio, cassegrain
Types of telescopes

news, bond, recycled


----------



## cwwozniak

news, bond, recycled, rolling
kinds of paper

dinner, license, printing


----------



## Gr3iz

dinner, license, printing, photographic
plates

Robin, Red Riding, henchman


----------



## cwwozniak

Robin, Red Riding, henchman, range
hoods

hardwood, tile, laminate


----------



## Gr3iz

hardwood, tile, laminate, carpet
flooring

Medjool, blind, Oct. 17th


----------



## cwwozniak

Medjool, blind, Oct. 17th, double
dates

door, boxing, bath

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

door, boxing, bath, engagement
I'm going with rings, though I'm not sure that's what you were looking for. You ring a bell at the door, there could be a ring around the tub after a bath, and, of course, a boxing ring ...

brown, pale, ginger

Hey Chuck! How's it going?


----------



## cwwozniak

brown, pale, ginger, Belgian
ales

Tennessee, Robin, Venus

Hi, Mark! I am enjoying our warm weather while it lasts. We were in the mid-fifties Christmas day and I think we hit 60 yesterday and may do so again on Sunday. How's by you?

I was going for "mat", but now think it may be more of a more common wrestling term than a boxing term.


----------



## Gr3iz

Tennessee, Robin, Venus, Billy Dee
Williamses

First, Main, Oak

It was 70 on Christmas Day! Not my idea of Christmas weather! It has rained every other to every third day here. Warm, mostly. It got down to freezing for a day, or so, not long ago, but very warm for December, even in the south! <sigh>


----------



## cwwozniak

First, Main, Oak, Second
common street names

sweet, hard, crescent


----------



## Gr3iz

sweet, hard, crescent, jelly
rolls

Christmas, birthday, credit


----------



## cwwozniak

Christmas, birthday, credit, report
cards

gray, blue, killer


----------



## Gr3iz

gray, blue, killer, right
whales

fitted, flannel, silk


----------



## cwwozniak

fitted, flannel, silk, Egyptian cotton
bedsheets or shirts

Aquila, Auriga, Perseus


----------



## RT

Aquila, Auriga, Perseus, Andromeda

Constellations visible near me and you, depending on the season, and cloud cover... or how many light years involved in the viewing of 

Kick the Can, Hopscotch, Hide 'n' Seek


Howdy Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

Kick the Can, Hopscotch, Hide 'n' Seek, Tag
Kids playground games

Marquise, Princess, Asscher

And a howdy to you, Randy!


----------



## RT

Marquise, Princess, Asscher, Earl?
Seems to be titles of Royalty (I did not cheat, just guessing) :barefoot:


----------



## Gr3iz

Are we forgetting something here, Randy? ;-)


----------



## RT

Yes "we" are Mark!  Thanks!
(Um, I had something in mind at the time... really!...but..this wasn't it  )

lemon, lime, grapefruit,


----------



## cwwozniak

lemon, lime, grapefruit, tangerine
citrus fruits

Rutgers, Roma, cherry

FWiW, Marquise, Princess, and Asscher are diamond cuts.
https://www.loveandpieces.com/blogs/online-jewelry-boutique-blog/91588550-10-different-diamond-cuts


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> FWiW, Marquise, Princess, and Asscher are diamond cuts.
> https://www.loveandpieces.com/blogs/online-jewelry-boutique-blog/91588550-10-different-diamond-cuts


well I said I was just guessing, the Asscher threw me...  so thanks for that 

Rutgers, Roma, cherry, sugar bombs
tasty small tomato varieties 
(just bought some sugar bombs, they deserve the name, for a tomato in winter = right outta the garden!)

Nien, Nee, Cha,


----------



## cwwozniak

Nien, Nee, Cha, Ochi
Foreign equivalents for the American word "No".

income, property, excise


----------



## RT

income, property, excise, state 
inevitable taxes

chalk, highlighter, ink

Hiya Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

chalk, highlighter, ink, graphite
substances used for writing or drawing

hexagonal, triangular, rectangular


----------



## cwwozniak

hexagonal, triangular, rectangular, pentagonal
Types of prisms

stratus, altostratus, cirrostratus


----------



## Gr3iz

I was going for street signs, but that works, too ...

stratus, altostratus, cirrostratus, nimbus
clouds

Aquila, Carina, Gemini


----------



## cwwozniak

Aquila, Carina, Gemini, Lupus
Major constellations for southern hemisphere observers

stringers, treads, risers


----------



## RT

stringers, treads, risers, hand rail...
all should be integral parts of stairs - though I wouldn't mind one of those electric stair-lift type thingy-ma- bobs 

Glue, paste, syrup


----------



## cwwozniak

Glue, paste, syrup, peanut butter
Sticky things -or- something a three-year-old would eat

cutter, yawl, ketch


----------



## Gr3iz

cutter, yawl, ketch, junk
types of boats

snickerdoodles, oatmeal, cowboy


----------



## cwwozniak

snickerdoodles, oatmeal, cowboy, toll house
cookies

rubber, jazz, marching

I came across one that has had me and a couple of other people scratching our heads for a while. Any ideas for what these have in common?

ant, grain of salt, paper clip


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber, jazz, marching, saw
bands

inner, subway, radio

No clue on the other ...


----------



## cwwozniak

inner, subway, radio, fallopian 
tubes

fishing, tie, Stewart

One thing that came to mind was things you can find in multiples in one place.


----------



## Gr3iz

fishing, tie, Stewart, curtain
rods

fishing, position, saw


----------



## cwwozniak

fishing, position, saw, light
poles

check, book, trade


----------



## Gr3iz

check, book, trade, question
mark

comedy, dress, bird


----------



## cwwozniak

comedy, dress, bird, crayon
Things that can be black

big, steering, wagon


----------



## Gr3iz

big, steering, wagon, spinning
wheels

10-gallon, think, dunk


----------



## cwwozniak

10-gallon, think, dunk, Sherman
tanks

tambourine, education, cauliflower

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tambourine, education, cauliflower, sequoia 
All words contain all the vowels exactly once

May, sun, cut

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

May, sun, cut, corn
flowers

John Philip Sousa, streetcar, copper


----------



## Gr3iz

John Philip Sousa, streetcar, copper, Leonard Bernstein
conductors

Hawkeye, Hot Lips, Father Mulcahy


----------



## RT

Hawkeye, Hot Lips, Father Mulcahy, Radar

M*A*S*H characters

elephant, tree, storage

[[Aside~~~


cwwozniak said:


> ant, grain of salt, paper clip


Don't know if this has been answered, but my guess would be a size comparison of some sort, like viewed in an electron microscope or something, relative mm or nanometers, ... mater of scale, but I really dunno...]]


----------



## cwwozniak

elephant, tree, storage, swimming
trunks

campaign workers, control panels, US Navy pants



RT said:


> Don't know if this has been answered, but my guess would be a size comparison of some sort, like viewed in an electron microscope or something, relative mm or nanometers, ... mater of scale, but I really dunno...]]


It took me a while to think of something and I thought it's things that you usually see more than one of at the same time.


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> Hawkeye, Hot Lips, Father Mulcahy, Radar
> 
> M*A*S*H characters


I'll accept that, Randy, but I was really going for the characters that were there for the entire run, so Klinger would edge out Radar ...


----------



## HOBOcs

campaign workers, control panels, US Navy pants, elevator
I'm going to say, things that have "buttons"

Window, Glasses, Telescope


----------



## cwwozniak

Window, Glasses, Telescope 
Things you look through

Box, Tank, Piggyback

Hi, Jim! I almost forgot about this game.


----------



## Gr3iz

Box, Tank, Piggyback, Spinning
All I can come up with is top ...

Red, Pin, Live


----------



## RT

Red, Pin, Live, White
Types of oak trees

Whitman, Cronkite, Raleigh


----------



## Gr3iz

Whitman, Cronkite, Raleigh, Winchell
Walt(er)s

cobalt, powder, baby


----------



## cwwozniak

cobalt, powder, baby, navy
shades of blue

Chinese, Julian, Gregorian

Hi, Mark and Randy!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Whitman, Cronkite, Raleigh, Winchell


Good one, Mark - I really thought the next one would have been Disney 

cobalt, powder, baby, eyes
things that might be blue...

note, bachelor, compression


----------



## cwwozniak

note, bachelor, compression, launch
pads
Parker, Bic, Montblanc



RT said:


> cobalt, powder, baby, eyes
> things that might be blue...


I think you missed my earlier entry


----------



## RT

Chinese, Julian, Gregorian, Mayan
Calendars

Rapier, Broad, Katana

Hi Mark and Chuck!
This game has been tough, suddenly resurrected


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> I think you missed my earlier entry


I did


----------



## Gr3iz

Parker, Bic, Montblanc, Zebra
Pens

Long, Daytona, Venice

Hey Chuck! I think we're interleaving here ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Oops, seemed I missed more that one post 
Was I out of turn when I posted
Rapier, Broad, Katana ?

I'll wait a minnit while you guys sort things out


----------



## cwwozniak

Rapier, Broad, Katana, Vajra-Mushti
kinds of swords (I knew that watching Forged In Fire would pay off some day. LoL)

Long, Daytona, Venice, Laguna
beaches

I think I untangled them or did I make it worse?
******************

pinion, bevel, spur


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> I think I untangled them or did I make it worse?


You did well sir, 
but only made things worse by posting

"pinion, bevel, spur"

in the game play, but am happy to have posted something in this game since is has been neglected since January... 
Saying G,night, wishing you guys well


----------



## JustJudy

pinion, bevel, spur, worm
gears

Yarrow, Allium, Sedum


----------



## cwwozniak

Yarrow, Allium, Sedum, Aquilegia
North American perennial flowering plants 

Monarch, Viceroy, Cabbage

Hi, Judy. Don't see you around here too often these days.

Thank you for reviving the game, Randy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Monarch, Viceroy, Cabbage, Swallowtail
Butterfly varieties

Taxi, Soap, Wings


----------



## cwwozniak

Taxi, Soap, Wings, Cheers
Comedy TV shows with one word titles.

Line, Square, Swing


----------



## Couriant

cwwozniak said:


> Taxi, Soap, Wings, Cheers
> Comedy TV shows with one word titles.
> 
> Line, Square, Swing


Line, Square, Swing, Polka
Kinds of dances.

Red White and Blue, Cotton Candy, Volcano

Also...

an unofficial solicited ad here:

Don't forget, on Live Chat Wednesdays we do play online games via Jackbox. All you need is 2 tabs, one for the game and one for the video (we have been trying Zoom, but you don't need to participate in the audio/video, you can do just chat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Red White and Blue, Cotton Candy, Volcano, Birthday
Types of cakes

Angie, Lola, Delilah



Couriant said:


> Don't forget, on Live Chat Wednesdays we do play online games via Jackbox. All you need is 2 tabs, one for the game and one for the video (we have been trying Zoom, but you don't need to participate in the audio/video, you can do just chat.


I can attest to the fun we have! It's a great way to spend a couple of hours! The games are trivia-type, or "You Don't Know Jack"-type or one of them is almost like charades with words. The past couple of weeks Mike has added the videoconferencing aspect and I feel like I've gotten to know the participants even better! But, as James said, you don't need to use a camera if you don't want to ...


----------



## Couriant

Gr3iz said:


> Red White and Blue, Cotton Candy, Volcano, Birthday
> types of cakes
> ...


I was going for Capn' Crunch flavors... but I like your answer better haha.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hmmm ... That's new to me. And I've got all these grandkids hanging around! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

James was right. Never heard of them, though.


----------



## 2twenty2

Angie, Lola, Delilah, G-L-O-R-I-A Gloria
Songs

Blotting, carbon, kraft


----------



## Gr3iz

Blotting, carbon, kraft, toilet
papers

York, Hampshire, Mexico


----------



## cwwozniak

York, Hampshire, Mexico, Jersey
U.S. states that start with "New"

Purple Mountains Majesties, Beaver, Wild Blue Yonder

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Purple Mountains Majesties, Beaver, Wild Blue Yonder, Fuzzy Wuzzy
Crayola crayon colors

Bael, Furfur, Incubus

Hey Chuck!


----------



## RT

Bael, Furfur, Incubus, Asmodeus 
Thinking that you have demons running all though ya 

Curium, Nobelium, Californium


----------



## Gr3iz

Curium, Nobelium, Californium, Americium 
Synthetic/man-made elements

Little Elbow, Rat Root, Seven Beaver


----------



## cwwozniak

Little Elbow, Rat Root, Seven Beaver, Artichoke
Lakes in Minnesota

James Baird, Robert Moses, Jacques Cartier


----------



## RT

James Baird, Robert Moses, Jacques Cartier, Franklin D. Roosevelt
State parks in the state of New York

phone, note, text



cwwozniak said:


> Thank you for reviving the game, Randy.



Ya know, easier to answer a previous play, it's hard to come with a new one not too obscure 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

phone, note, text, pocket
books

Dig Dug, Pac-Man, Space Invaders


----------



## cwwozniak

Dig Dug, Pac-Man, Space Invaders, Centipede
Video arcade games

stepper, synchronous, brushless

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

stepper, synchronous, brushless, servo
motors

Bronx, Queens, Salty Dog


----------



## cwwozniak

Bronx, Queens, Salty Dog, CentralPark
places in New York City

fruit, macaroni, wedge


----------



## Gr3iz

fruit, macaroni, wedge, house
salads

green, white, iced


----------



## cwwozniak

green, white, iced, chamomile
teas

Art and Literature, Science and Nature, Sports and Leisure


----------



## Gr3iz

Art and Literature, Science and Nature, Sports and Leisure, History
Trivial Pursuit categories

City of New Orleans, Southwest Chief, California Zephyr


----------



## cwwozniak

City of New Orleans, Southwest Chief, California Zephyr, Empire Builder
Amtrak train routes to and from Chicago

animal, oyster, graham


----------



## Gr3iz

animal, oyster, graham, fire
crackers

hydrogen, potassium, boron


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi Mark. I suspect that your last entry isn't just a random collection of the names of elements in the periodic table. Is my assumption correct and we need to find something these have something in common that separates them from other elements?


----------



## Gr3iz

True, but don't look too deep ...


----------



## RT

Hold on a minute you guys...


Gr3iz said:


> hydrogen, potassium, boron


All those are elements on the periodic table that are designated by only one letter, so my response would be:
C

hydrogen, potassium, boron, carbon
H K B C

Not in alphabetical order, but there is some order to the clues 

Thinking I've solved that, I have no idea what to post next 

Maybe:
Carpenter, Fire, Leaf cutting


----------



## Couriant

RT said:


> Hold on a minute you guys...
> 
> All those are elements on the periodic table that are designated by only one letter, so my response would be:
> C
> 
> hydrogen, potassium, boron, carbon
> H K B C
> 
> Not in alphabetical order, but there is some order to the clues
> 
> Thinking I've solved that, I have no idea what to post next
> 
> Maybe:
> Carpenter, Fire, Leaf cutting


Type of ants

Great Wall, Pyramids, Hanging Gardens


----------



## JustJudy

Great Wall, Pyramids, Hanging Gardens, Statue of Zeus

canton, field, fly end

Hint: with Memorial Day coming up I thought this might be appropriate


----------



## cwwozniak

canton, field, fly end, header
Parts of a flag. That hint was a big help.

flint, pop, dent

Hello, Judy and James!


----------



## JustJudy

flint, pop, dent. sweet (my favorite!)
Types of corn

Sea of Clouds, Sea of Rain, Sea of Tranquility

Hiya Chuck!


----------



## Couriant

JustJudy said:


> flint, pop, dent. sweet (my favorite!)
> Types of corn
> 
> Sea of Clouds, Sea of Rain, Sea of Tranquility
> 
> Hiya Chuck!


Sea of Clouds, Sea of Rain, Sea of Tranquility, *sea of serenity *
Craters of the moon

Serenity, Voyager, Galactica


----------



## Gr3iz

Serenity, Voyager, Galactica , Enterprise
Names of fictional space craft from TV shows

Box, compact, PTZ


----------



## cwwozniak

Box, compact, PTZ, SLR
Types of cameras

point. frog, guard rail


----------



## Gr3iz

point. frog, guard rail, joints
Parts of railroad tracks

nose, tail, elevator


----------



## cwwozniak

nose, tail, elevator, flaps
parts of an airplane

window, baronial, clasp


----------



## Gr3iz

window, baronial, clasp, Manila
types of envelope

cage, barrel, flange


----------



## cwwozniak

cage, barrel, flange, tee
Types of nuts (fasteners)

ball, roller, sintered


----------



## Gr3iz

ball, roller, sintered, magnetic
types of bearings

hall, keep, bailey


----------



## cwwozniak

hall, keep, bailey, barracks
parts of a castle or fortress

hand, shadow, sock


----------



## RT

hand, shadow, sock , string
(not sure in that but types of puppets)

tension, stress, allergy


----------



## cwwozniak

RT said:


> not sure in that but types of puppets


  

tension, stress, allergy, migraine
types of headaches

smooth, plates, diamond lenticels


----------



## Gr3iz

smooth, plates, diamond lenticels, scales
properties of tree barks

blue, block, dry


----------



## cwwozniak

blue, block, dry, black
types of ice

kosher, road, table


----------



## Gr3iz

kosher, road, table, iodized
salts

Begum, Gilroy, Corner Deli


----------



## RT

Stumped!
Got two of the 3, maybe but 🤷


----------



## Gr3iz

To be perfectly honest, Randy, I don't remember where I as going with these, either. It was 3 weeks ago, and I've slept since then ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> I don't remember where I as going with these


LoL. In that case, let me get the game restarted with this entry.

*Florence, hip, Dewar*

Mark, you can try this to prevent loosing this kind of info in the future. 1) Make a post with you answer to the last entry and your new entry. 2) Add an explanation of your entry in the editor box for a new post, but DO NOT submit it. 3) Wait about 30 seconds. 4) Reload the page and you should still see the contents of the editor box.

The TSG server will remember the contents of that box when you come back to the thread a few days later. I have not tested how long the retention lasts. You can then delete the explanation when making a new game entry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Florence, hip, Dewar, volumetric *flasks*

Infinity, lap, tidal

That would have been a real test! It was 3 weeks ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Infinity, lap, tidal, wading
I'm gonna say types of pools...

X-, sting, manta


----------



## Gr3iz

X-, sting, manta, gamma
rays

Arrow, Hornet, Lantern


----------



## RT

Arrow, Hornet, Lantern, Hulk
In that respect, green comic book heros, in TV shows and movies too...

bachelor, finger, legal


----------



## Gr3iz

bachelor, finger, legal, note
pads

check, note, pocket


----------



## RT

check, note, pocket , library
books, and I have one way over due 

black, green, Earl Grey


----------



## Gr3iz

black, green, Earl Grey, pekoe
teas

ash, oak, fig


----------



## cwwozniak

ash, oak, fig, larch
kinds of trees

coffee, furnace, HEPA

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

coffee, furnace, HEPA, air
filters

_ash, oak, fig, larch
kinds of trees_ *Actually, I was going for 3 letter trees, but you got the tree part ...*

angel, barb, clown

Hey Chuck! Good to see you back, pal! Glad things are improving!


----------



## RT

angel, barb, clown, lion
I think that's fish one might have in an aquarium, or tropical type fishes?

dirt dauber, red paper, 'murder'


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt dauber, red paper, 'murder', warrior
wasps

cotton, peach, dogwood


----------



## cwwozniak

cotton, peach, dogwood, apricot
Trees that with fuzzy objects growing on them. Probably not what Mark has in mind, but I am sticking with it.

tire, band, eraser


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, Chuck, I was going with state nicknames. The Peach State = Georgia, etc. Besides, I've never seen a cotton tree ... ;-) And there's LOTS of cotton down here in the "land of cotton" ... ;-)

tire, band, eraser, tree
rubber things

Dominos, Pips, Fish


----------



## RT

Just a wild guess here, but things/games that have dots?
All of those kinda sorta do, so I'd add polka dot bikinis (uh totally different game humans play)
but I doubt I'm hitting the dot there Mark 
So what were your thoughts?

Right now I wanna wag my finger at Chuck for making this game


----------



## Gr3iz

Actually, I was thinking of _Derek & the *Dominos*_, _Gladys Knight & the *Pips*_ and _Country Joe & the *Fish*_. The domino*e*s with the dots would have an "e" in it ... ;-)


----------



## RT

So would a proper response have been something like
Sly and the Family *Stone*?
Or perhaps *Hootie* & the Blowfish?

Ampersand (and/or the equivalent) is there, *e*h?

I have nothing for the next play here, I must reform my tinfoil hat!...


----------



## cwwozniak

With Randy not being able to post an entry right way, I will continue with the next round

cowboy, Panama, sailor


----------



## RT

As it should be Chuck, thank you! 

cowboy, Panama, sailor , Fedora
I think those are hats.

Spinner, jig, flies


----------



## Gr3iz

Spinner, jig, flies, hooks
Things an angler needs?

fish, flower, burn


----------



## cwwozniak

fish, flower, burn, tan
Words that can have "sun" added to them to make new words.

lug, pea, chest


----------



## Gr3iz

lug, pea, chest, wing
Nuts

giant shrimp, military intelligence, happily married


----------



## cwwozniak

giant shrimp, military intelligence, happily married, awfully good
Oxymorons

kosher, road, sea


----------



## Gr3iz

kosher, road, sea, iodized
salt

postage, rubber, self-inking


----------



## cwwozniak

postage, rubber, self-inking, S&H Green
stamps

Marlin, Classic, Rebel


----------



## Gr3iz

Marlin, Classic, Rebel, Ambassador
Rambler cars of yesteryear ... (I remember my parents always got the Classic station wagons.)

Electric, Delta, Swamp


----------



## cwwozniak

Electric, Delta, Swamp, Baby
kinds of buggies

draw, lift, swing

I remember my dad driving a Rambler Classic 4-Door Sedan.


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Electric, Delta, Swamp, Baby
> kinds of buggies


I was going for genres of the Blues, but these will work, too ...

draw, lift, swing, garden
gates

lantern, auto, dead


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> draw, lift, swing
> gates


I was going for types of moveable bridges, but yours would work too.

lantern, auto, dead, watch
kinds of batteries

table, tea, grapefruit


----------



## Gr3iz

table, tea, grapefruit, serving
spoons

text, note, pocket


----------



## cwwozniak

text, note, pocket, check
books

Tiger, Mojave, Mavericks


----------



## Gr3iz

Tiger, Mojave, Mavericks, Big Sur
Apple OS codenames

Safety, Security, Plate


----------



## cwwozniak

Safety, Security, Plate, Frosted
Types of window glass

Clementine, Mariner, Voyager


----------



## Gr3iz

Clementine, Mariner, Voyager, Magellan
Spacecraft or mission

about, clock, funny


----------



## cwwozniak

about, clock, funny, stone
faces

lightning, fabric, carriage


----------



## Gr3iz

lightning, fabric, carriage, eye
bolts

board, dice, party


----------



## cwwozniak

board, dice, party, card
kinds of games

dice, party, coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

dice, party, coffee, kitchen
tables

Moscow Mule, Vesper, Dark & Stormy


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> dice, party, coffee, kitchen


I was thinking of cups, but tables works, too.

Moscow Mule, Vesper, Dark & Stormy, Slow Screw
cocktails

Jello, flu, slap


----------



## Gr3iz

Jello, flu, slap, gun
shots

wear, cut, grad


----------



## cwwozniak

wear, cut, grad, mine
can make words starting with "under".

football, magnetic, occupational


----------



## Gr3iz

football, magnetic, occupational, open
fields

binary, dwarf, super


----------



## cwwozniak

binary, dwarf, super, movie
stars

Joker, Brazil, Mistress


----------



## bobc

Joker, Brazil, Mistress, The Boys from Brazil
Films

bow, knee, crutch


----------



## Gr3iz

bow, knee, crutch, heating -- types of pads

forehead, ear, butt


----------



## cwwozniak

forehead, ear, butt, neck - Body parts that people rub

monkey, easter, corn


----------



## RT

monkey, easter, corn, white
One could say those are types of bread.

front, back, junk


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> forehead, ear, butt, neck - Body parts that people rub


I was actually going for thermometers, but that will work, too ...

front, back, junk, Brick -- yards

up, down, dyed


----------



## cwwozniak

up, down, dyed, back - Can all have "tie" before them

matador, mustang, comet


----------



## Gr3iz

matador, mustang, comet, impala -- Words that are also names of vehicles

disposal, can. bag


----------



## cwwozniak

disposal, can, bag, truck - All can start with "garbage"

cream, pick, storm


----------



## Gr3iz

cream, pick, storm, chest -- Items with "ice"

pickup, white, straight


----------



## cwwozniak

pickup, white, straight, scrimmage - kinds of lines

handlebar, lampshade, horseshoe


----------



## Gr3iz

handlebar, lampshade, horseshoe, Fu Manchu -- Types of mustache.

ceramic, tin, tea


----------



## cwwozniak

ceramic, tin, tea, athletic - cups

bucket, hot, reserved

G'night, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bucket, hot, reserved, hit -- Lists.

anchor, arbor, elevator


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> bucket, hot, reserved, hit -- Lists.


I was thinking of types of seats, but yours fits, too.

anchor, arbor, elevator, carriage - Types of bolts

swept, chicken, delta


----------



## Gr3iz

swept, chicken, delta, rectangular -- types of aircraft wings

tissue, news, white


----------



## RT

tissue, news, white, toilet
Und vhere are your _papers? _

declarative, exclamatory, imperative


----------



## Gr3iz

declarative, exclamatory, imperative, interrogatory
Types of sentences

business, library, punch


----------



## cwwozniak

business, library, punch, index - Types of cards

Blackbird, Yesterday, Michele

Hey Mark!


----------



## RT

Aww!
Chuck beat me to the card thing...so I deleted...
So:
Blackbird, Yesterday, Michele, Taxman
Beatles songs with one word titles

So I'm still going to play:

magic, fine, creative


----------



## cwwozniak

magic, fine, creative, final - First words in phrases that end in "touch"

claw, framing, tack


----------



## Gr3iz

claw, framing, tack, jack -- hammers

opossum, koala, wombat


----------



## cwwozniak

opossum, koala, wombat, kangaroo - Australian marsupials

centrifugal, diaphragm, lobe


----------



## RT

cwwozniak said:


> magic, fine, creative, final - First words in phrases that end in "touch"


Chuck I was going for ending with "arts" but you turned it around just fine


----------



## Gr3iz

centrifugal, diaphragm, lobe, sump -- pumps

Christmas, Long, Ellis


----------



## cwwozniak

Christmas, Long, Ellis, Maui - Islands

Parker, Hoover, Dworshak

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Parker, Hoover, Dworshak, beaver -- dams

hearts, spades, bridge


----------



## cwwozniak

hearts, spades, bridge, poker - card games

stone, cyclone, lattice


----------



## Gr3iz

stone, cyclone, lattice, chain link -- fences

corporate, family, tax


----------



## cwwozniak

corporate, family, tax, criminal - kinds of attorneys

battleship, boot, flatiron


----------



## Gr3iz

battleship, boot, flatiron, tire chains (pretty sure that is not what yo had in mind, but ...)

White Rabbit, Mother's Little Helper, Journey to the Center of a Mind


----------

